# Frog apppears to have guts hanging out its mouth



## azure89

I just got some juvi mint terribilis and it seems one of them threw up their stomach and has it hanging out of its mouth has anyone heard of this before? I'll try to get some pics up please help if you have any ideas, I'm gonna try to take it to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## srrrio

Are you sure it is not him eating skin while he is shedding? 

I am being hopeful for you and the little guy, so I hope that is it!

Sally


----------



## azure89

Not that's definately not it, he can't shut his mouth and if he was shedding I think he could shut his mouth I'm loading pics right now


----------



## azure89

Here are some pics, just you guys know I've been keeping dart frogs for over 10 years now and have never seen this or anything like it


----------



## WendySHall

Omg! That poor lil guy! I know I've seen something similar on here somewhere...I just can't remember what it is. 

I feel for you...


----------



## frogface

Regurgitating his stomach?


----------



## azure89

Yea I feel like I've seen something similar in posts but I couldn't find anything by searching, I just feel terrible not knowing what to do and my friend who is an exotics vet is sick and not answering her phone


----------



## randommind

I am on my phone and can not post a link, but if you search "odd tongue observation" there is a thread with a pic that looks very similar.

Good luck.


----------



## goof901

here
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/33903-odd-tongue-observation.html


----------



## azure89

that looks like exactly what has happened the only problem is that my frogs tongue has been like that since this morning when I went to work well over 10 hours ago, I'm praying it resolves itself but if not I'm gonna have to find a vet


----------



## goof901

good luck!!! hope it goes well


----------



## srrrio

Well, you are sure right ..it certainly is not shed skin. Wish I had a suggestion for you.
I do hope he bounces back to normal.

Sally


----------



## Ed

There are several potential reasons that a frog will reguritate it's stomach.. in no specific chance of occurance they are 

1) it has ingested something that disagreed with it
2) it has a severe infection (see for example the Atelopus zeteki in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html 
3) there is some form of mechanical injury 

The frog with the everted stomach should have ideally been placed into a high humidity enviroment with a clean substrate that isn't going to result in particles sticking to the stomach. These factors can result in the stomach material swelling potentially damaging the stomach and/or making it difficult to get the stomach back into the frog properly. The instructions on the emergency supportive care give some good guidelines while you contact a vet or vets.. 

Ed


----------



## azure89

Thanks Ed

so lets say the stomach does go back to normal is there are good chance the frog will live a normal life? Is there a good chance of it happening again?

I'll see if I can place him in a quarantine that is just paper towels with a few hides, after taking the pics I had put him back in his original enclosure so I didn't stress him out too much while I get a quarantine ready

thanks again everyone


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

wow that stinks, hope the little bugger gets better. One of the first things I'd do, is get that frog some leaf litter and clean all the substrate off of it, Im sure its stressed out as it is with its stomach hanging out of its mouth, Im sure the substrate sticking to it is not making things any easier.


----------



## Ed

azure89 said:


> Thanks Ed
> 
> so lets say the stomach does go back to normal is there are good chance the frog will live a normal life? Is there a good chance of it happening again?
> 
> I'll see if I can place him in a quarantine that is just paper towels with a few hides, after taking the pics I had put him back in his original enclosure so I didn't stress him out too much while I get a quarantine ready
> 
> thanks again everyone


 
It depends on the reason for the eversion of the stomach and whether or not there is significant damage to the tissues. I've seen many go on to be normal once the reason is resolved. Getting rapid vet care is important since the tissue is exposed and can become damaged. 

Ed


----------



## Tomdarr

After seeing this post I looked up some information and came accross this video clip 
Video: Frog spits up stomach ~ Pink Tentacle

I am not sure how common it is for this to happen but the video shows pretty good footage of the actual event. I have never run into this until I saw your post but that is really odd looking and definitely would give me the creeps to see it.


----------



## azure89

Thanks Ed

I am wondering how much longer I should wait before euthanizing the little guy if I can't get to a vet, in my opinion there is no sure way to know if it is in pain but I can only imagine it would be very painful to throw up your stomach.


----------



## cbreon

My thought is that you should have called a vet when you first noticed it. Dr. Frye is one that I know if in MI, there are some others on this board as well. Even if you get an answer today you prob won't get meds until Monday which may be too late, maybe you can get them to overnight meds and get them tomorrow, or maybe they can call a local vet for you... I think you should act quickly it looks pretty serious to me...good luck

--Craig


----------



## azure89

I finally got a hold of my local exotic vet and she studied frogs in college and has seen this before and says she may be able to help so I'm going to see her as soon as possible


----------



## azure89

Ok well I finally got my friend who is a vet to come over, she had class all day and was nice enough to come to my house to help with my frogs everted stomach, so lucky to have an exotic vet for a friend! 

Anyway she had seen this multiple times in the past and had a solution for it, I held the frog while she took a Q-tip soaked in KY Jelly and gently pushed the frogs stomach back into its mouth and into its proper position the frog made a gulping action and the stomach seemed to suck back into place, as of right now the frog appears to be fine and its stomach is staying put, she suggested not to feed the frog for another couple days just to make sure that the stomach settles back in to place as eating could trigger it to come out again.

Thanks again everyone for your help, I was wondering if the mods could put this up as a sticky along with the link that Ed sent me so that other froggers can read this if they run into any problems


----------



## goof901

congrats!!


----------



## jbherpin

Was the regurgitated stomach rinsed free of particles prior to the forced repositioning? *I must say, I am sorry this has happened*. What was the determined cause? Some plants have spines/secretions that may have been accidentally ingested causing this unfortunate upheaval.If not, I would contact the seller and express my displeasure. Maybe this is a "trouble" frog they chose to unload on you? Best of luck!

JBear


----------



## azure89

Yes the stomach was rinsed free of particles prior to replacing it and I am friends with the person I bought them from and they would not have given me a problem frog on purpose (not to say that this is even a problem frog, just a weird occurance), its rare that this even happened and I have no idea as to the cause, so I will be keeping this frog in quarantine until I am sure that nothing else is wrong with it, I'm hoping that this frog just happened to swallow something that didn't agree with its stomach and that it was trying to rid its body of something


----------



## Ed

Thanks for the update. 

Ed


----------



## azure89

The frog appears to be fine now and its stomach has remained in place for close to 48 hrs, I'm going to keep it in quarantine until I know for sure that it has no underlying health problems


----------



## jbherpin

azure89 said:


> The frog appears to be fine now and its stomach has remained in place for close to 48 hrs, I'm going to keep it in quarantine until I know for sure that it has no underlying health problems


When do you plan on offering food?

JBear


----------



## Broseph

I've been following this post with strong curiosity... Thanks for updating and explaining the vet's fix.


----------



## Pumilo

We're all crossing our fingers for you. Wish I could send him a get well card and a bouquet of chocolate covered isopods!


----------

